# powermatic benchtop mortiser



## a1Jim

There are a number of Mortisers on the market both bench and floor models , I would suggest looking into grizzlies models.


----------



## kosta

ok yea i have had a lot of demos with grizzly and powermatic tools and they are both great


----------



## longgone

I have the Powermatic desktop mortiser for about a yeat now and it really is a first class mortiser. Well worth the money. Heads above in quality over my previous Delta mortiser which had numerous problems.
You can't go wrong with quality.


----------



## Miket

I have the Jet version which like the Delta is relativity inexpensive.


----------



## kosta

yea i heard that the motors would go real fast on the deltas


----------



## kosta

Greg how much was your powermatic mortiser


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I am a PM fan and have found their tool line to be well worth the money and their customer service to be excellent. If I did not have the Jet version (which I bought at an estate auction) this is one I definately would have in my shop.


----------



## kosta

Yea powermatic and jet are both owned by WMH tool group and they are both really good


----------



## RBWoodworker

Has anyone ever used the brand "Multico" I believe it's British?


----------



## GaryK

Interesting what you say about the motors going out in the Deltas. I have had mine for about 5 years and it still works great.

I think that the chisels matter as much as the tool itself.


----------



## PurpLev

would you care to detail why this would be a 5 star as opposed to a 4 star? I see that you are comparing it to a method of drilling with a drill bit and cleaning with a rasp (why not a chisel?) which would obviously make a huge difference. but that would also be the case with using a mortising attachment in the drill press - I'm just curious as to what makes this particular model a 5 star machine? (I believe there's more to a mortiser than just drilling square holes…. theres alignment issues, power, precision, stops, capacity, etc. - I'm interested to know more about those)


----------



## kosta

well the alignment is really good and it has enough power to go through any type of wood


----------



## kosta

Hey Garry it depends what type of wood you are using if you are using poplar or pine then the mortiser will last longer if you are using epay then it will not last as long


----------



## Dusty56

" it was sweet " 
How about some details as to what makes it "sweet" ? This is supposed to be a review , not a taste test.
Other than your drill press , what do you have to compare it to ? 
How long have you been using it to rate it at 5 stars ? What type of wood did you mortise ? How many mortises did you make ?
When you referred to "epay" , did you mean Ipe ? What have you built with Ipe that you had to mortise?
It is most commonly used as exterior decking due to its hardness and natural decay resistance.
Here's a link for you with some Ipe info. http://www.advantagelumber.com/ipedecking.htm


----------

